# Strange Stomping



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Mine do it too. Usually a bug; ant or whatever. They are usually gone after the stomping, so you won't generally find them if you look for them after.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Do you put some fly spray on his legs before you ride?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, this could be a bug problem. Has it just recently started this spring or does he do it in the winter time too?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

sounds like a bug problem, he is stomping his leg to get them off, or there at his belly and he is using his leg to get them off.


----------



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

My OTTB stomps at bugs, but he also stomped and kicked his back legs before I had the chiropractor adjust him, so it was due to a pain issue. Now he only does it when tied and the flies are bothering him.


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

Does he do it when you are leading him and such? If he does it can possibly be String Halt or Osslets.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

IDK! My horse does it sometimes too! even though I put flypray on tell me if you get an answer.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I was going to say the same thing RedRoan.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Stringhalt
(Springhalt) Stringhalt is a myoclonic affliction of one or both hindlimbs seen as spasmodic overflexion of the joints. The etiology is unknown, but lesions of a peripheral neuropathy have been identified in the sciatic, peroneal, and tibial nerves. Severe forms of the condition have been attributed to lathyrism (sweet pea poisoning) in the USA and possibly to flat weed intoxication in Australia. Horses of any breed may be affected; it is rare in foals. All degrees of hyperflexion are seen, from the mild, spasmodic lifting and grounding of the foot, to the extreme case in which the foot is drawn sharply up until it touches the belly and is then struck violently on the ground. In severe cases, there is atrophy of the lateral thigh muscles. In Australian stringhalt and lathyrism, the condition may be progressive, and the gait abnormality may become so severe that euthanasia is warranted. Mild stringhalt may be intermittent. The signs are most obvious when the horse is sharply turned or backed. In some cases, the condition is seen only on the first few steps after moving the horse out of its stall. The signs are often less intense or even absent during warmer weather. Although it is regarded as unsoundness, stringhalt may not materially hinder the horse’s ability to work, except in severe cases when the constant concussion gives rise to secondary complications. The condition may also make the horse unsuitable for equestrian sports (eg, dressage). Diagnosis is based on clinical signs but can be confirmed by electromyography. If the diagnosis is in doubt, the horse should be observed as it is backed out of the stall after hard work for 1-2 days. False stringhalt sometimes appears as a result of some temporary irritation to the lower pastern area or even a painful lesion in the foot. The occasional horse with momentary upward fixation of the patella may exhibit a stringhalt-like gait. When intoxication is suspected, removal to another paddock may be all that is required. Many of these cases apparently recover spontaneously. In chronic cases, tenectomy of the lateral extensor of the digit, including removal of a portion of the muscle, has given best results. Improvement may not be evident until 2-3 wk after surgery. Prognosis after surgery is guarded—not all cases respond. This is not surprising because the condition is a distal axonopathy. Other methods of treatment include large doses of thiamine and phenytoin


Hmm yes and no on my part.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Equusite.com > Healthcare > Stringhalt 
Stringhalt 
PREPARED BY: Cheryl Sutor [1997] 

*What is Stringhalt?* 

An *involuntary* flexion of the hock - the leg springs upward in a reflex-like action. 


*Symptoms:* 

Many horses with stringhalt will flex their hock mildly, while others will jerk their hock harshly up towards their bellies. Some will not show symptoms all the time, while others may show symptoms with every step they take. Watch for these symptoms mostly during turns and while backing. Be aware that these signs may disappear and may show only sporadicly and spasmodicly. In some cases, cold weather has increased these symptoms. 

*Horses with stringhalt do not have trouble standing up*. 


*Causes:* 

The true cause(s) of stringhalt are unknown. Most scientists believe the cause of stringhalt is from certain neuromuscular conditions. 


*Treatment:* 

In most cases, the tendon that is causing this involuntary flexion is surgically removed. Most horses improve from this type of treatment. If you see any of the symptoms for stringhalt, be sure to call your veterinarian immediately to examine your horse.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I would definately have a Vet come out and do an assessment, if you do not rule out bugs/fly's. 

Or even Chiro  It could be a pinched nerve as well?


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

MIEventer;310480]Stringhalt 
PREPARED BY: Cheryl Sutor [1997] 

*What is Stringhalt?* 

An *involuntary* flexion of the hock - the leg springs upward in a reflex-like action. 
Ok that excludes my horse whew!


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

Stringhalt can be caused by eating too many dandelions.... my friend's horse got stringhalt and the vet informed them that it was the dandelions that cause it.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Really!??!? That is very interesting RedRoan!


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes, and they were very lucky because they caught the very early stages of it and he made a full recovery :-D. That just shows you how dangerous the most innocent weed out in the field can do to your horse >.< .


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

RedRoan -- That's scary, I know a horse that LOVESSSSSS dandelions, his all time favorite snack... =|


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

> RedRoan -- That's scary, I know a horse that LOVESSSSSS dandelions, his all time favorite snack... =|


BUuuuttt I think I do remember the vet saying that the plants around my area tend to have more potency towards weird stuff like that. *Quickly looks up to see if False Dandelion might of been what it was*... it was a while ago that this all happened.


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

Hehe... found some info on wikipedia about it... but we all know how unstable wikipedia is. It does mention that false dandilion or "Catsear" can cause stringhalt.

Catsear - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Haha, well I guess that explains why he doesn't seem to have stringhalt. Very interesting though.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Would my Guinea Pigs get Stringhalt? They love dandilions 

lol, I'm just teasing. But that is very good information! I never knew that about Dandilions.

I would of thought Stringhalt would show up moreso, on horses with incorrect conformation for the sport they are being asked to do.

I had a TB with Stringhalt, he had aweful conformation. Really small back end, huge front end, ginormous withers. He was a low level horse at the most, and when I bought him I had a basic vet check done, but nothing was mentioned about he having Stringhalt.

Until after I brought him home, I started to notice he would pick up his hind right leg, hold it for a few under his belly, and then stomp it down. Whenever my Farrier would come and do work, he would have to ask for that leg carefully, or he'd end up with a jammed thumb due to my TB picking it up very quickly, holding it under his belly and then stomping it down.

I have a friend who owns a beautiful Draft X - he is jumping 3'0" and bigger, but now has Stringhalt due to conformation and breeding. Full vet check was done with xrays and ultrasounds - the vet ruled it to be accumulated due to being pushed beyond his limits due to conformation and breeding.

So I thought it came about due to that - conformation/breeding.

I'm not saying the OP's situation is Stringhalt - I would rule out other causes, but if it does concern the OP, definately have a vet check done.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds like bugs to me. Although my mom owned a horse that hated sweaty legs...if he started to get sweaty enough to drip on his legs he would get really irritated. If you rule out simple stuff like that have the vet out and check his joints and what not.


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah I have also heard about conformation and breeding taking a role. Mostly in Draft breeds though, because they have a tendency to have nerve disorders (I believe it is partly due to the not so wide spread breeding of them and lack of interest to keep their lines clean since there are not many stallions to choose from).

Wow... horrible grammer haha.


----------



## cherriebark (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't think that it's flies or bugs. I fly spray him before riding, and he does it even when there are no bugs. He really pounds his feet on the ground, it's not just a kick to get flies off. 

Stringhalt sounds like a more likely cause, but he does it even in warm weather at the end of a ride. I can pick up his feet just fine, and he is fine for the farrier. He doesn't really do it when I am leading him usually, it is more when I'm riding.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Have you had your saddle professionally assessed by a Saddle Maker/Fitter? It could be an issue with incorrect fit.

I would have a vet come out and assess the situation. Could be needing a chiro adjustment - unsure. A vet will beable to tell.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

RedRoan said:


> Yeah I have also heard about conformation and breeding taking a role. Mostly in Draft breeds though, because they have a tendency to have nerve disorders (I believe it is partly due to the not so wide spread breeding of them and lack of interest to keep their lines clean since there are not many stallions to choose from).
> 
> Wow... horrible grammer haha.


Do you know if any other plants cause stringhalt?


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

> Do you know if any other plants cause stringhalt?


The only reason why I know that is because of my friend's horse. I talked to her and she said the String Halt caused by False Dandelion was called the 'Australian String Halt'. I think they found this out in Australia but i'm not sure. I looked a bit over the internet and thats the only kind of string halt that is caused by a plant. All the rest was due to conformation, breeding, and age of the horse.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Blu started pawing the other day. I adressed it with an "Aht Aht" or however you wanna spell it  and he hasn't done it since.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

It could be just plain impatience too by the way. That was Blu's cause.


----------

